# Looking for a RHD E9 CSL



## E9Aussie (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi all. Is anyone aware of a reasonable but not concourse E9 CSL in RHD that might be for sale in the UK, Australia or New Zealand?

I'm looking for something that is not a basket case but not a mega high price concourse example.

I am based in Melbourne Australia.

Leads very much welome.


----------

